# Espresso Coffee Machines



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

where in dubai I can go to shop for a Espresso Coffee Machines? I saw some in the Garden Center, but was wondering if there is some specilize shop for Espresso Machines and cofee equipment supply?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We have a Nespresso machine and are very happy with it. The Nespresso store is in Dubai Mall.
:ranger:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's also a great kitchen shop next to Spinneys in jumeriah (or there was, their knives are fantastic for stabbing people in the back....).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> There's also a great kitchen shop next to Spinneys in jumeriah (or there was, their knives are fantastic for stabbing people in the back....).


You are thinking of Tavola. There are also branches in MoE and by the Jumeirah Plaza (Pink Plaza). I _love_ that store.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You are thinking of Tavola. There are also branches in MoE and by the Jumeirah Plaza (Pink Plaza). I _love_ that store.
> -


That's the chappy, and they have the Alessi agency here - i do love Alessi, and those mega chromed toasters, who makes them????


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> We have a Nespresso machine and are very happy with it. The Nespresso store is in Dubai Mall.
> :ranger:


+1

I always regret that we waited so long before getting the Nespresso machine, best thing that happened to our morning ritual.

We are actually drinking less volume of coffee (combination of everything from instant at work to Starbucks-type) since the arrival of the Nespresso machine.

It takes a whole 1 minute to get really good coffee in the morning now, less than time to mix up a cup of instant coffee


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Krups machines in Crate & Barrel as well.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You are thinking of Tavola. There are also branches in MoE and by the Jumeirah Plaza (Pink Plaza). I _love_ that store.
> -


How much are the Nespresso machines?


----------



## MetalMeo (Sep 7, 2010)

i got the Sacco one from Moka for AED 5700. They have store in Jumeirah Centre or Wafi Center also. or you can get the exact same model in the state for 1/3 the price  

i saw Garden Center have about a dozen differnt model of expresso machine, but i think Moka have the most selection plus warranty from the store.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> How much are the Nespresso machines?


The CitiZ was about ~1400 AED (can't remember). Amazon sells for US$300 so not bad mark-up at all.

If you like milk with your coffee, I recommend get the milk frother. It warms the milk up and froth in 30 secs.

So the total time to pop 1 capsule in the CitiZ, push button. Then pour milk into the frother, push button. Pour warmed-frothed milk into cup. Rinse frother... takes less than 2 minutes.

I love mine, and will be getting one for the office soon.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

MetalMeo said:


> i got the Sacco one from Moka for AED 5700.


You mean Saeco ?

It was also 1 of 3 machines we were considering before decided on Nespresso. I am just worried about the quality of service in Dubai since all automatic espresso machines have "intricate" moving parts, and Murphy Law states "more moving parts = more chances of break down"  but I hope it will serve you well.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

ccr said:


> The CitiZ was about ~1400 AED (can't remember). Amazon sells for US$300 so not bad mark-up at all.
> 
> If you like milk with your coffee, I recommend get the milk frother. It warms the milk up and froth in 30 secs.
> 
> ...


I bought one a year ago with the milk frother and I think it cost AED1,800 from the Nespresso shop.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

furryboots said:


> I bought one a year ago with the milk frother and I think it cost AED1,800 from the Nespresso shop.


Sounds right. The separate milk frother was ~400-500 AED by itself, IIRC.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

If you buy a Nespresso machine from the US, do you also have to purchase an electric converter? That would add to the cost, too, so I'm wondering if it would be worth it to bring my coffee machine or just purchase one once I get there... Thoughts?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you already have one, just bring it and the other small appliances (if you are shipping stuff anyhow). None of my stuff is 220v as I couldnt stomach spending 180 dihams for what equates to a 15$/55 dirham slow cooker to purchase here. I have one converter that I swap out for everything. I had my mom send over most my little stuff once I got over here. Heck, even the cheap 15$ blender for drinks is like 150 dirhams.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! That's really good to know and will change my planning, Jynx. Thanks!



Jynxgirl said:


> If you already have one, just bring it and the other small appliances (if you are shipping stuff anyhow). None of my stuff is 220v as I couldnt stomach spending 180 dihams for what equates to a 15$/55 dirham slow cooker to purchase here. I have one converter that I swap out for everything. I had my mom send over most my little stuff once I got over here. Heck, even the cheap 15$ blender for drinks is like 150 dirhams.


----------



## JonM (Nov 27, 2010)

If you want decent espresso and not a fancy brandname, Carrefour at MoE (and probably their other outlets too) have a range of machines at very decent prices. I got a Krups for about 500 Dhs and it does the job.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

JonM said:


> If you want decent espresso and not a fancy brandname, Carrefour at MoE (and probably their other outlets too) have a range of machines at very decent prices. I got a Krups for about 500 Dhs and it does the job.


Doesnt this seem crazy expensive to you guys?? There is no way I am going to pay 2.5 times the amount I paid for the same similar thing before. I got my krups for 50$ in the usa (183 dirhams)....


----------



## JonM (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, I guess it depends on the type of machine. The one I got was actually a lot cheaper here than in Europe. I'm not familiar with prices in the US, but would doubt that European machines are much different in price in the US compared to Europe?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

JonM said:


> If you want decent espresso and not a fancy brandname, Carrefour at MoE (and probably their other outlets too) have a range of machines at very decent prices. I got a Krups for about 500 Dhs and it does the job.


I am sorry, but no 500 AED machine is going to "get the job done" in terms of making a decent espresso.

:boxing:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Doesnt this seem crazy expensive to you guys?? There is no way I am going to pay 2.5 times the amount I paid for the same similar thing before. I got my krups for 50$ in the usa (183 dirhams)....


You are not in Kansas anymore, Dorothy 

In most places overseas, things won't be as cheap as in the US. Certain things cost grossly more in Europe / Scandinavia / Dubai / etc.

Take books, for example... Before the Kindle-age, I had to pay exorbitant prices to buy books because I want to read those books where I was and didn't want "my Mom to send them to me" or wait for a business trip back to the US.

That's the price to be overpaid expats...


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

JonM said:


> If you want decent espresso and not a fancy brandname, Carrefour at MoE (and probably their other outlets too) have a range of machines at very decent prices. I got a Krups for about 500 Dhs and it does the job.


Nespresso and Krups may be differently branded but they're exactly the same machines.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Nespresso and Krups may be differently branded but they're exactly the same machines.


Are you saying that Krups machines use the same capsules from Nespresson ? This is news to me.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

ccr said:


> Are you saying that Krups machines use the same capsules from Nespresson ? This is news to me.


The machine I bought from Nespresso in Dubai Mall, is sold in the UK under the Krups name.
So in the case of the machine I have, yes.

However, Krups may well sell other non-Nespresso machines so I can't say for sure that the capsules will all Krups machines.


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

furryboots said:


> The machine I bought from Nespresso in Dubai Mall, is sold in the UK under the Krups name.
> So in the case of the machine I have, yes.
> 
> However, Krups may well sell other non-Nespresso machines so I can't say for sure that the capsules will all Krups machines.


furry is right... just google krups nespresso... krups makes the machines, nespresso makes the capsules...


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Nespresso also makes a wonderful frother. I've been using a Tassimo for single serve in the US for a long time, but I don't think I can bring it with me, so I may have to purchase a Krups there, the cost be dogged! Or does anyone have a better suggestion? Single-serve is sure the easy way in the morning before work to get the cappy fix!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Global Citizen said:


> just google krups nespresso... krups makes the machines, nespresso makes the capsules...


Never knew that... thanks.

Found the same exact Nespresso models with Krups label on them.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Where can I buy fresh coffee beans in Dubai? Any recommendations? (looking for something good..)


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

PM101 said:


> Where can I buy fresh coffee beans in Dubai? Any recommendations? (looking for something good..)


Raw Coffee at Dubai Garden Center. They roast the beans there in the shop. They deliver but I usually go to the shop and have them bag up the freshest beans.


----------

